# pics from nov



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! That's a whole lot of good eating right there. Do you gig from a boat or do you walk?


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

walk the biggest was right at ten pounds


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Those were some studs P. Yall on for this weekend at the bluegill or are you heading up to the camp?

Sorry for missing Saturday. I heard you guys had a blast.......


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

weather pending gotta do dozer work but will let u know


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Gigs! Didn't Manage to go last year wishing that I had now.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Which one is the ten pounder?


----------

